# Όλες είναι άκλιτες εκτός απ' τη μαμά



## sarant (Mar 8, 2009)

ΔιαΒάζω στην Αυγή την παρουσίαση ενός βιβλίου του Γ. Μαρκαντωνάτου, έναν οδηγό ορθής γραφής που αξίζει ίσως και ευρύτερη συζήτηση, αλλά προς το παρόν στέκομαι στην παρουσίαση, και σ' ένα σημείο όπου η συντάκτρια του κειμένου γράφει:

_το best seller των Ίνα Αναγνωστοπούλου και Λία Μπουσούνη - Γκέσουρα_

Και ρωτάω, αν είχε δυο άντρες συγγραφείς, θα έλεγε ποτέ, ξερωγώ, 
το βιβλίο των Άγγελος Τερζάκης και Ηλίας Βενέζης; Όχι φυσικά.
Αν είχε μία, θα έλεγε: το βιβλίο της Λία Μπουσούνη-Γκέσουρα; Πάλι μάλλον όχι, αν και πιθανότερο.
Αν απέφευγε το "των", θα ηταν θαρρώ πιθανότερο να αποφύγει και την ακλισιά. Το βιβλίο της Ίνας Αναγνωστοπούλου και της Λίας Μπουσούνη-Γκέσουρα. Αλλά ίσως το διπλό "της" επειδή είναι βατό και προφορικό να θεωρείται μπασκλάς και προς αποφυγή.

Και μη μου πείτε πως αυτά οφείλονται στην αμορφωσιά των δημοσιογράφων, διότι η κυρία που υπογράφει διδάσκει σε περιφερειακό πανεπιστήμιο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2009)

Αχ αυτό το «των»! Το «των» φταίει για όλα. Μήπως ακούγεται ωραίο το «το βιβλίο των Άγγελου Τερζάκη και Ηλία Βενέζη»;

Διαβάζω, ας πούμε εδώ:
«Στο βιβλίο περιέχονται κείμενα των: Μαρία Αδάμου, Απόστολος Ανδρέου...» και ακολουθούν άλλα 800 ονόματα στην ονομαστική. Θα μπορούσε να βάλει «του» και «της» μπροστά από το κάθε όνομα; Όχι.
Θέλει τσαλίμια για να μην ακουστούν πράγματα περίεργα αν και συνηθισμένα:
«το μπεστ-σέλερ των εκπαιδευτικών Ίνας Αναγνωστοπούλου και Λίας Μπουσούνη-Γκέσουρα»
«το βιβλίο του Άγγελου Τερζάκη και του Ηλία Βενέζη»
«κείμενα που έγραψαν οι: Μαρία Αδάμου, Απόστολος Ανδρέου...»

Έχει εδώ η Ελευθεροτυπία:
Οι ήρωες του βιβλίου ζωντανεύουν στη μικρή οθόνη υπό τις σκηνοθετικές οδηγίες της Πηγής Δημητρακοπούλου, σε σύνθεση της Ελένης Καραΐνδρου και σε σενάριο των Μαίρη Ζαφειροπούλου και Σταύρου Καλαφατίδη.
Δηλαδή, ο Σταύρος στην παρακάτω γειτονιά θέλει γενική αλλά η Μαίρη είναι άκλιτη.

Είναι γενικώς μια δύσκολη περίπτωση που δεν ξέρεις πια τι είναι σωστό και τι είναι λάθος, αφού όλα ακούγονται και γράφονται πια, και τελικά κάνεις το λογαριασμό σου ανάλογα με τις προσωπικές σου ευαισθησίες.

Δες:
«των Μαρία» (1000+)
«των Ελένη» (280)
«των Άννα» (589)


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> δεν ξέρεις πια τι είναι σωστό και τι είναι λάθος, αφού όλα ακούγονται και γράφονται πια


Τότε ας το πάρουμε απόφαση ότι ακόμη και οι απλούστεροι κανόνες (όπως αυτός της κλίσης κύριων ονομάτων) δεν ισχύουν πια κι ας γράφει ο καθένας ό,τι θέλει όπως θέλει ανενόχλητος. Λιβ εν λετ λιβ, φτάνει να βγαίνει μέσες-άκρες κάποιο νόημα.

Και όχι, δεν ακούγεται ωραίο το «το βιβλίο των Άγγελου Τερζάκη και Ηλία Βενέζη», αλλά τουλάχιστον ακούγεται σωστό. Αντί να γράψουμε κάτι λάθος επειδή ακούστηκε ωραίο, ας βάλουμε κάτω όλα τα σωστά κι ας διαλέξουμε το ωραιότερο εξ αυτών.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Τότε ας το πάρουμε απόφαση ότι ακόμη και οι απλούστεροι κανόνες (όπως αυτός της κλίσης κύριων ονομάτων) δεν ισχύουν πια κι ας γράφει ο καθένας ό,τι θέλει όπως θέλει ανενόχλητος. Λιβ εν λετ λιβ, φτάνει να βγαίνει μέσες-άκρες κάποιο νόημα.


Θα το διατύπωνα λίγο διαφορετικά:
Ας το πάρουμε απόφαση ότι, ακόμα κι αν ισχύουν κάποιοι κανόνες, ο καθένας γράφει ό,τι θέλει ανενόχλητος, φτάνει να βγαίνει μέσες-άκρες κάποιο νόημα.

Μα είναι απίστευτο, στα ευρήματα του είδους «των Μαρία ... και ...», πόσες είναι οι περιπτώσεις που οι άντρες (αλλά και οι άλλες γυναίκες) που ακολουθούν είναι κανονικότατα στη γενική πτώση. Οπότε δεν φταίει το «των». Φταίει που αναφέρουμε πρώτες τις γυναίκες. Η ευγένεια μάς μάρανε. :) Αν τις βάζανε δεύτερες, είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα έγραφαν «Μαρίας». Εδώ π.χ.
Σε συνολικά 27 σελίδες ακολουθούν κατόπιν κείμενα των Μαρία Τόπαλη, Κώστα Κουτσουρέλη, Χάρη Βλαβιανού, Θανάση Χατζοπούλου, Αγγέλας Καστρινάκη, Ερσης Σωτηροπούλου, Σώτης Τριανταφύλλου και Γιώργου Σκαμπαρδώνη.​


----------



## anef (Mar 8, 2009)

Ενώ συμφωνώ στην ουσία με αυτά που λέτε, νομίζω πως δεν μπορούμε να αντιμετωπίζουμε αυτά τα φαινόμενα με αντιδράσεις του τύπου 'ο καθένας γράφει και λέει ό,τι θέλει', όταν πια παρατηρούμε κανονικότητες. Κανένας δεν λέει *_της ώρα_, πάρα πολλοί όμως λένε πια _της Μαρία_ (διαφορετικά δεν θα το σχολιάζαμε τόσες φορές εδώ μέσα). Ένας κανόνας δηλαδή παραβιάζεται συστηματικά, άρα τείνει να δημιουργήσει άλλο κανόνα (άσχετα φυσικά αν αυτός θα επικρατήσει ή όχι). 

Ούτε αρκούν τα 'μου αρέσει/δεν μου αρέσει'. Αυτά μπορούν κάλλιστα να τα πουν και από την άλλη πλευρά. Όλα αυτά είναι πολύ γενικά και αόριστα και ενίοτε κινδυνολογικά. Το θέμα είναι, νομίζω, να λέμε γιατί διαφωνούμε με αυτή τη χρήση και γιατί δεν τη *θέλουμε * (εντοπίζοντας τις ιδεολογικές της καταβολές, τις στάσεις απέναντι στη γλώσσα που φανερώνει κλπ. - πράγμα που νομίζω πάντως πως κάνουν ο sarant και ο nickel στις μεγαλύτερες αναλύσεις τους, ας με διορθώσουν αν κάνω λάθος).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 9, 2009)

Έχω την αίσθηση (αν το έχει ξαναπεί κάποιος, διορθώστε με) ότι η ακλισιά του μικρού ονόματος οφείλεται στο επώνυμο και εξηγώ: επειδή τα επώνυμα των γυναικών είναι ήδη στη γενική, μάλλον οι γράφοντες παρασύρονται και τους ξεφεύγει να κλίνουν και το μικρό.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2009)

Έχουμε ήδη μιλήσει για τα «της Άννα Φρανκ» και «της Μαρία Κάλας» εδώ. Εκεί μπορεί το άκλιτο του επωνύμου να επηρεάζει το άκλιτο του μικρού ονόματος. Στο παράδειγμα του sarant, να φταίνε τα «Ίνα» και «Λία». Αλλά τι να πούμε για τις Μαρίες και τις Ελένες; Κανένας δεν λέει σκέτο «της Ελένη», αλλά πολλοί λένε «της Ελένη* Καραΐνδρου», «της Ελένη* Καστάνη», «της Ελένη* Πέτα». Να φταίει λοιπόν το επώνυμο που δεν έχει «ς»; Μπορεί. Αφού αντίστοιχα κολλάνε ένα «ς» στο επώνυμο όταν πούνε σωστά το μικρό, και να τα «της Αλίκης Βουγιουκλάκης».


----------



## anef (Mar 9, 2009)

Αυτό που λέτε, Palavra και Νίκελ, υποθέτω έχει βάση, αλλά γιατί τώρα; Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, που μπορεί κάλλιστα να κάνω, αυτό δεν συνέβαινε πάντα, ενώ πάντα τα γυναικεία επίθετα ήταν στη γενική κτητική. Ίσως η τάση να άρχισε από τα ξένα γυναικεία ονόματα που έχουν καταλήξεις ίδιες με τις ελληνικές, δηλ. της Λώρα και της Σάρα κλπ. και μετά να πήρε η μπάλα και της Μαρίες και όλες τις άλλες ... Τουλάχιστον αυτή είναι η δική μου εντύπωση.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2009)

Εφόσον η κατάληξη ενός ξενικού ονόματος επιτρέπει την ένταξή του σε κλιτικό πρότυπο της ελληνικής, το κλίνουμε (λέω 'γώ): της Λώρας/Λόρας, της Σάρας, της Μάρας, της Μαίρης και της Καίτης κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Costas (Jul 10, 2013)

Στον Τερζάκη, βρήκα "της πριγκηπέσσας Ιζαμπώ" (κεφ. Η, σελ. 71).


----------

